# Morph ID.



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's a 6-7month old Male. What do you think?.. Quite dark, and shed 2days ago. Heres pics tooken this morning:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

looks like a very dark super hypo to me but hard to tell from that pic, has it been kept cool? if they aren't kept warm enough they tend to turn darker.

just a quick note as you said it has shed the other day, there is still some shed stuck on its toes, you might wanna give it a soak and get that off so it doesnt lose them.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not going to pretend that I know every species & subspecies of gecko - but this is a leopard gecko right ?

Looks like a normal to me ?

Definitely seems 'dark' though - maybe wait until the gecko is a year old to see how much change there is in the 'colour' ?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I'm not going to pretend that I know every species & subspecies of gecko - but this is a leopard gecko right ?
> 
> Looks like a normal to me ?
> 
> Definitely seems 'dark' though - maybe wait until the gecko is a year old to see how much change there is in the 'colour' ?


Deffo not a normal, at 6 - 7mths old, a normal would have quite a few spots by now. From that pic i can't see any spotting.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

RedGex said:


> Deffo not a normal, at 6 - 7mths old,* a normal would have quite a few spots by now.* From that pic i can't see any spotting.


OK cool 

If I saw that same gecko in a shop for sale, stating it was a Super Hypo - I would think 'normal' & not buy it.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, didnt notice the spotting, and no, he's kept at 90f by heatmat connected to mat stat. Temps are ok, but gets darker every shed. I've got anoher pic that i've shone a bright light on, i'll upload to photobucket now.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Not spotting, shed, sorry.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Light was shining on the gecko, quite bright and only for a few seconds for picture.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

_jake_ said:


>


 
Looks completely different now - again, if I saw that for sale 'unmarked' in a shop I would now assume Hypo personally... (not saying I'm right though)

Saying that though, isn't a hypo meant to show 10 or less spots ?

In the pic that gecko has, what looks to me more like blotches. Will these disperse into spots ? (this is why originally I said about waiting until a year old, to see if this did actually happen)

Anyway it does look dull/dark in appearance which I thought was due to it being ill &/or cold. 


Do you have any other photos from when it was younger ?

Has it become darker as it's grown/shed each time ?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a pic of 4months old. He was lighter in colour and bigger 'patches' which have faded a large deal. He is kept at right temps and had a fecal done when i got him, it came back clear, and doesn't have any nose discharge or look 'in-active' seems ok to me. *bearing in mind, the pic of him lighter he had a lamp shining at him, quite bright, but normally he's like the first picture*


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Also, a friend on here. Thinks either Mack Hypo or Jungle?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Defo a very dark super hypo imo as well mate. The `patches` are in place of were the stripes would have been and have faded in the same respect that the banding does as leos grow.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Thankyou xx


----------

